# Problem With Book Download



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I do not know what to do.  I bought a book on Amazon Justification For Killing.  I read 47 Percent with no problem.  I was reading and got bumped to the same spot that aIready read..  Over and over, the book only went up to one point and would not go any further.  Called Amazon and was on the phone for a hour.  No luck,a team is working to see what is going on.  I tried restarting, tapping the middle of the screen, deleting the book and re downloading.  Nothing.  If anyone knows of anything that might work,feel free to post it.  I am out of ideas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds to me like the book file is corrupted.  Here are things I'd try, in no particular order.

Close and open the book. Try to 'go to' a page past where it's stuck.

Open a completely different book and see if you can page through it  or 'go to' to the end. 

Remove and re-download. (If there are problems doing this, toggle wifi off and on again, 'forget' and re-connect to your network, turn the device all the way off and back on again. Make sure the device is fully charged.)

Try downloading the book in question to a different device and see how it behaves on that one. (Can be kindle app for your computer, tablet, or smart phone if you don't have another Kindle or Fire.

If none of that works, contact Kindle support and request a refund of the book . . . if it's been less than a week since you bought it, it's dead easy via Manage Your Content and Devices.

If it's been longer than that, send 'em an email and explain which order you want refunded (find the order # under Your Orders) and exactly why. Or call 'em. They'll refund the money without much argument I'd guess.  

Do be sure you're in contact with KINDLE support and not the general Amazon support as those folks don't have as much experience/knowledge with kindle/kindle book issues, and maybe not as much authority to sort these sorts of things out. . . i.e. authorize a refund after the initial 7 day grace period.

Once you've gotten the refund and the book's gone from your account, you can try downloading it again, if you really want to read it. Check it right away and if the same thing happens again return it. 

I'd take the additional step of reporting the problem on the book's product page -- those comments do, I think, get back to the publisher. And I'd probably make a note on GoodReads as well about the problem.


----------

